

VRAM page table entry compression improves DRI drivers in Linux 3.16 - galapago
http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2014-May/059963.html

======
viraptor
According to the patch, it's ati/radeon specific - doesn't affect other
drivers. This probably deserves mentioning in the title.

~~~
happycube
Sounds like something that could be rolled into the intel driver at least.

------
illumen
Since most VRAM data is quite large, this seems like a pretty nice
optimization. Lots of images are multiple megabytes, or 100s of KB at least.

